# Spiele-Demos



## Nerma (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen...

In letzter Zeit habe ich mich verstärkt etwas darüber "aufgeregt", dass es bei Spiele-Herstellern wohl aus der Mode gekommen zu sein scheint, Spiele-Demos zu produzieren.

Mir hat zwar in der Vergangenheit nie eingeleuchtet, warum manche Demos erst nach dem Spiele-Release herausgebracht wurden, allerdings wäre mir das jetzt sogar lieber, als dass gar keine Demo zur Verfügung gestellt wird.

Es gibt Spiele, die man unbedingt haben will, die man sich direkt am Erscheinungstag holt.
Aber es gibt auch Spiele, bei denen man sich unsicher ist.
Zudem bin ich schon das ein oder andere Mal mit heiss ersehnten Spielen hereingefallen.

Ich würde mich zwar als begeisterten Gamer, aber eben auch als eigenwilligen Gamer bezeichnen.
Es gibt Spiele, die in den Himmel gelobt werden, die mir aber nicht gefallen.
Zudem möchte ich als Spieler doch auch vor dem Kauf wissen, ob und in welchen Einstellungen das Spiel auf meinem Rechner laufen wird.
Das Auge isst ja schliesslich mit... 

Während man bis vor etwa 1 Jahr noch problemlos ein Spiel in der Videothek ausleihen und am Wochenende ausführlich antesten konnte, ist dies auf Grund der aktuellen Kopierschutz-Politik mit Online-Aktivierung nur noch dann möglich, wenn man der erste "Ausleiher" ist.

Nur damit ich nicht falsch verstanden werde:
Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen eine solche Online-Registrierung, aber ich frage mich, warum die Publisher diese Umstände nicht anders nutzen können:

Ich als Laie in Sachen Programmierung frage mich, ob es nicht möglich wäre, ein Spiel für eine feste Dauer oder für ausgewählte Level (Tutorial plus das erste Spiel-Level) auch ohne Aktivierung laufen zu lassen.
Nur wer weiter spielen will, wer also vom Spiel überzeugt wurde, aktiviert es nun online und hat dann Zugriff auf den kompletten Inhalt.
So hätte man doch die Produktions-Kosten einer Demo gespart, diese aber zugleich doch veröffentlicht.
Möglich wäre dann auch ein Umtausch des Spiels, da man den entsprechenden Key ja noch nicht benutzt hat...

Es gibt derzeit eine ganze Reihe von Spielen, die mich interessieren würden (Fallout 3, Fra Cry 2 zb.), die ich mir aber defintiv nicht holen werden, wenn ich sie nicht irgendwo selber antesten kann.
Leider ist mein Freundeskreis, zumindest was PC-Gamer angeht, doch relativ beschränkt, so dass ich nicht mal eben bei einem Kumpel über die Schulter gucken kann.
Es bringt mir persönlich auch recht wenig, wenn ich mich durch Foren arbeite, wo die eine Hälfte das Spiel toll findet, die andere eben nicht.
Letztendlich muss man doch immer selber entscheiden, was man mag, und was nicht.
Und bei Kosten von 45-60 Euro je nach Spiel und Edition kaufe ich ungern die Katze im Sack.

Sehen das andere ähnlich wie ich?

LG; Nerma


----------



## Urmelito (4. Januar 2009)

Ich seh das genau wie du. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Hersteller in Demoversionen ein Risiko sehen. Einerseits weil viele Cracks auf Demoversionen basieren, andererseits haben sie wohl Angst davor, dass sich schon zu viele Leute vor dem Kauf darüber klar werden, dass das Spiel nix taugt.

Daher wird oft genug auf Nummer sicher gegangen, schmiert den Journalisten anständig Honig ums Maul und schaltet publikumswirksame Werbeanzeigen bei deren Arbeitgebern. Mit gut gemachter Werbung kann man ja bekanntlich jeden Schrott verkaufen.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Januar 2009)

Urmelito hat absolut recht.

Ausserdem kommt hinzu, dass eine Demo nicht mal eben so aus dem Hauptprogramm rausgeschnitten wird. Mann muss auch fuer eine Demo bezahlte Programmierer abstellen, die dann einige Zeit daran werkeln, um sie veroeffentlichungsreif zu kriegen.
1.) Das kostet.
2.) Hat man weniger Arbeitskraefte, um am Hauptspiel zu arbeiten.

Und diese Demo muss dann auch noch einmal extra durch die Qualitaetspruefung etc., denn wenn du dort versaust, ist natuerlich die Chance, dass die Leute dein Spiel sofort nach Release kaufen, viel geringer.


----------

